# Flat Horse Racing…



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Any Flat Racing fans in Talk Classical?

Two weeks out from the first Classics of the season, who do we think are winning here?

Native Trail was mightily impressive in the Craven on Wednesday, but to me he looks more like a Derby horse, so I’m backing AO’B’s Luxembourg in the 2000 Guineas.

In the 1000 Guineas, it looks like a two horse race between Inspiral and Tenebrism, and I’m backing the latter to beat John Gosden’s filly.

Btw, I do not gamble. It is evil and an addiction. Worse than drugs and alcohol…


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Gambling, as my dear mother used to say, is just a tax. A tax on people bad at math.


----------

